# Teenage spots



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not me by the way...my step daughter has got them just turned 16. Has to be tough, anybody have any remedies . Tried pro active and freederm but haven't done much, I do understand there is no quick fix. 
Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You can try tea tree oil, think that dries them out and reduces them to a degree. It will never stop them happening and she will smell a bit strange for a while, but i'm sure i've dabbed tea tree oil on them when i had them with some meds and it cleared them up. Maybe worth a try :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Have tried it muzzer thanks for that super fast reply:thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Tardis


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Best to go to the docs mate. Sudocream takes the redness away


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Tried looking for tardis..what is it?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

There used to be a cream when I was younger called Quinoderm very very good but freaking lethal if you put too much on it would burn your skin , You used to be able to buy it over the counter

BOOM !!! http://www.quinoderm.co.uk/range


----------



## MPS101 (May 6, 2011)

One thing that can help is clay masks (can buy it in Boots etc) just smear it on and leave, then rinse off. Removes impurities and excess oil from skin which will help.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

warren said:


> Tried looking for tardis..what is it?


Tar remover, i suspect it was a tongue in cheek comment.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Bit slow this evening .


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

warren said:


> Tried looking for tardis..what is it?


......think he was having a laugh, its a tar remover from Autosmart lol :lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Must say she is dealing with it well at the moment.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Another thing she could try and you might not want to hear the suggestion but as the dad of a teenage daughter myself

Is going on the pill an option ?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Will need to speak to mum on that one.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

As mentioned, masks are often very good, and use then about twice a week.
Make up, is she wears any, won't do it any good as your not allowing the skin to breath. 

That and just a daily face wash should help


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Doctors be the best bet. 
The tablets they provide are rather large and seem more sized for horses but girlfriends brother has paid off greatly taking them, couldn't say what they were though unfortunately

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Doesn't wear make up :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Sudacream is what my Wife just suggested, it doesnt completely take them away but the Wife says its just as good as any cream on the market.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Very kind replies, like I said it must be tough at that age. Well at any age I guess.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

We started using cetaphil skin cleanser and moisturiser, it's fantastic stuff. 

It's ph neutral so doesn't cause any reactions. 

Slightly pricy (£8-9) compared to others, but avalible in boots. 

Give it a shot, well worth the price tag. 

Also, there are plenty of reviews on Amazon for it.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I suffered as a teen and the best thing I found was a non moisturising cheap supermarket soap. It dried my skin up then I just moisturised separately. But I suffer from large pours which doesn't help. Also a change in diet reducing greasy oily foods.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Great replies will talk to jess now. Will try out your suggestions so far :thumb:


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

The most effective treatment we found was any product containing
10% w/w Benzoyl Perxide: Oxy 10, PanOxyl, Persa-gel 10
BUT It's now no longer (at 10% w/w) available over the counter (OTC) in the UK
I believe it is in the US, if you know someone going there.
Some medication still contains Benzoyl peroxide but it's down to about 3% in the UK

Info:
http://www.drugs.com/mtm/benzoyl-peroxide.html

http://www.cleanandclear.com/acne-treatments/persa-gel-10-benzoyl-peroxide-acne-medication

http://www.panoxyl.com/


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

hobbs182 said:


> Doctors be the best bet.
> The tablets they provide are rather large and seem more sized for horses but girlfriends brother has paid off greatly taking them, couldn't say what they were though unfortunately
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5


Tetracycline. No improvement in 3 months and something else such as Doxycycline used :thumb: Obviously prescription only so you'll have to see GP as they're all antibiotics.

Also we use topical retinoids, oral retinoids (I believe you have to see a consultant dermatologist to get these and they're quite reluctant to give the drug out, Isotretinoin as its teratogenic and only given if women are on contraception) and also azelaic acid

Retinoids and Azelaic acid are used for blackheads and whiteheads as they unplug pores. The antibiotics are mainly for inflamed bacterial acne but has little effect on unplugging pores and so blackheads and whiteheads may remain but redness will go.

Benzoyl peroxide is also available and its over the counter in 2.5%, 5% and 10% strength. AFAIK 10% is still available over the counter but there was a manufacturing issue a while ago. 5% is readily avaible. Beware though, Ive had a few incidents where some people went straight for the 10% and it turned their face bright red. Its an irritant and most people can't tolerate 5% never mind 10%! It is the jack of all trades, reduces inflamation and gets rid of blackheads and whiteheads.

Best bet is to see a GP though. Depending on severity, she'll probably get prescribed a combo.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I know a couple of young girls who where given the contraceptive pill, ache can be hormonal which the pill can help with. 

Gonz.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Lots of info to look at, jess said thank you so much. :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I know probably no more help as think Rayaan has gone into much more detail than I can. My older sister suffered badly from spots and wouldn't go to the doctor, unfortunately this lead to some scaring in her case. It affected me a few years later but not to the same extent, I went to the doctors and was put on some form of antibiotics, cant remember what they were (I was probably about 13/14) but they were roughly the size of an m&m and where yellow. It did help alot but also used the likes of Freederm etc along side them.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

warren said:


> Not me by the way...my step daughter has got them just turned 16. Has to be tough, anybody have any remedies . Tried pro active and freederm but haven't done much, I do understand there is no quick fix.
> Thanks in advance :thumb:


There are many treatments available from your G.P. including ointments,creams and gels most containing low doses of a antibiotic . If your step-daughters Acne is moderate to severe your G.P may consider a long course of high dose antibiotics usually lasting between 4-6 months .
For the top 3-5 percent of individuals who do not respond to antibiotic therapy there is a treatment available in Hospital call Isotretinoin which can only be prescribed by a consultant Dermatologist.
Its alright having a joke about it but Acne can cause low self esteem and severe Acne can cause permanent scarring.
Its best to encourage your step-daughter to seek medical help from her G.P. and to give her as much encouragement as possible.
I hope this helps.
:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a natural occurrence, just deal with it and stay clean is the only thing really

One thing I wouldn't suggest is clearasil, has a habit of making them worse


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi all. Jess was chuffed with your replies, big thank you all.:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If they're really bad get her to see a doctor and get referred to a skin specialist. I did when I was younger and was prescribed roaccutaine iirc


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

danwel said:


> If they're really bad get her to see a doctor and get referred to a skin specialist. I did when I was younger and was prescribed roaccutaine iirc


Exactly Ro-Accutaine chemical name Isotretinoin is a permanent cure for Acne with a 80 to 90 percent success rate although some of the side affects can be a bit annoying its still a good option if nothing else works.
:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

She has to be careful not to wash too much as it strips the oils and the body works harder to replenish them.

Grounded Body Scrub (chocolate orange or grapefruit) are good for acne.

When I was 16 I got the contraceptive pill called Dianette which was fantastic. Might be a struggle to get it prescribed though as it's one of the most expensive ones available.

I recently had a gel from GP as I had a flare up from meds I'm having to take. I'll try and remember the name or see if I've still got it kicking around. *edit* just found it - it's EpiDuo.

If she doesn't already it might be worth taking a "hair, skin & nails" multi vitamin. Oh and make sure she's drinking lots of water.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

marco1980 said:


> Exactly Ro-Accutaine chemical name Isotretinoin is a permanent cure for Acne with a 80 to 90 percent success rate although some of the side affects can be a bit annoying its still a good option if nothing else works.
> :thumb:


Excuse my ignorance didn't know that. But yeah the side effects were quite harsh


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

as a long term sufferer I would say try avoiding very harsh ointments at this age as it can thin the skin a lot making it sore and sometimes can cause long term issues. Diet is very important too. Get her to get a skin test done to see if she has any allergic issues. Also although its hard not to she should try her utmost best not to pick on it as that causes infection and scaring most cases. She can speak to one of those chinese herbal places as they can give good advice and herbal remedy. She will unfortunately get outburst some days which can be very depressing but you need to encourage her to read on it and understand it herself too. There are various blogs and sites that are very good and has like minded people. Try avoiding oily creams etc as that is adding more to the problem. I was recommended Neutrogina oil free face moisturiser its very good. Basically her body is creating more than needed sebum which causes the flares. Also the less chemical she uses the better as that can also flare things up. :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

H-M3 said:


> the less chemical she uses the better as that can also flare things up. :thumb:


That's why I like the Grounded scrubs, natural ingredients.
There's 20% off but it ends tomorrow night (Code is GROUNDED20)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

If it is really bad then go to the doc for some antibiotics and industrial strength cream.

Try crushed up aspirin and mix into a scrub and work into the face with fingers or a complexion brush or use as a mask.

http://www.wikihow.com/Reduce-Pimple-Redness-and-Size-(Aspirin-Method)

http://www.acne.org/aspirin-mask-reviews-75/


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

danwel said:


> If they're really bad get her to see a doctor and get referred to a skin specialist. I did when I was younger and was prescribed roaccutaine iirc





marco1980 said:


> Exactly Ro-Accutaine chemical name Isotretinoin is a permanent cure for Acne with a 80 to 90 percent success rate although some of the side affects can be a bit annoying its still a good option if nothing else works.
> :thumb:


Few problems with this -

You'll have to go to the GP first who will decide whether to send to a dermatologist (95% of the time they won't for acne)

Then, if you do get to see the Dermatologist, they'll be extremely unlikely to prescribe Isotretinoin to females who are not on contraception. Like I said before, its a teratogen (causes birth defects like Thalidomide) and they'll only give it if there is a very very very small chance she'll get pregnant. If pregnancy does occur, accidently or not, she'll be advised to terminate the pregnancy.

90% of the time, acne clears up with other medication, Isotretinoin is usually the last resort and most people don't need it.

It has a low therapeutic index, therefore the dosage has to be "just right" otherwise it'll cause serious side effects such as anaemia, thrombocytopenia etc etc. It has some very serious side effects which are quite common actually.

By all means you can also go to the Chinese Herbal remedy places - the only problem being that some of these places are unregulated. Therefore, it either will work or it wont depending on the person. They may even get you to rub poo over your face haha!

Furthermore, saying that something is not a "chemical" because it is from "natural sources" doesn't make actually sense........???! Every substance has chemicals in it.

For example, Digoxin is a chemical. However, its made of natural products (Digoxin is a purified compound from the Digitalis Lanata plant)


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I haven't read the whole thread but I suffered from mild-slightly bad acne at 16 all the way to my current age of 25 where it had almost gone. 

I've spent a fortune on supermarket daily face washes over the years and I still use them in the evening before bed but they did nothing for me regarding spots. I went to the doctors when I was about 17 and they prescribed me tablets. I was on them for about a year and although it improved, it was still there. In the end by the time I was 20 I went back to the doctors and asked for roaccutaine after reading about it online. The doctor agreed and she got me booked into a dermatologist at the local hospital where I had to have a blood test. After waiting a few weeks all was OK and I had a 4 month course of roaccutaine. The ONLY side effects I had was dry lips which was manageable by using a natural lip balm.

It cured me up until the age of 22 and for the last 3 years I've had the annoying constant 2-3 small spots appearing and healing, appearing and healing etc. Anyway, just last month I went back to the doctors because I'm getting married in April and I want to look my best (lol). She has put me on some tablets, different ones to when I was 17 and my skin is looking really young and clean.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm 43 and roaccutaine was relatively new when I had it at 16.

If it's bad then go to a dermatologist - it's not cheap but will be in the long run plus the benefit it had on me and my self confidence was really positive.

I wasn't as bad as some but I have no marks at all now, no craters or scars. It wasn't fun and you can't drink on it, but worth it.

Have a visit to the doc, hope she's able to get some relief, it wasn't pleasant for me and she has my sympathy.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

25 and I still go through terrible break outs every few months. Don't know why as I eat well and keep fit/drink 2l of water daily. Just genes really. Will say going to the doctors if they are bad and going on roaccutane twice really helped get mines under control for the most part.


----------

